# Pepper,Onion Burger.................



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Prepare burger(elk,deer,moose,etc)..cook on low heat with seasoning to taste..In another frypan prepare onion,(in rings)and green pepper's sliced lengthwise.......fry in olive oil till tender......
When burger is done,put two slices of(real) swiss cheese on burger.
Put on bun or toasted bread,then place onion's and sliced peppers on top..Serve while warm....
No condiment's need for this sandwich..... :wink:


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

That actually sounds good! I was wondering what we were gonna do for supper tonight, thanks! :beer:


----------

